# "POCKET CALL"



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a pic of a call I came up with, nothing fancy but you can carry it in your pocket without any damage to the open reed. I would like to know what everyone thinks of the idea. Would it be a call you think people would buy.This call will do all the sounds from howls to high pitch distress and ki-yi's. To expose the toneboard you just push (with your finger) from exhaust end and push the toneboard outward. I may end up putting o-rings on the sleeve but I was worried it would take to much pressure to push out the toneboard.If you remove the toneboard completely you get even higher howls and ki-yi's


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

yes ed, i think its a great idea for open reed calls.)


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> That's a nice looking call.....and a pretty cool idea!!


 i like the new avatar SG )


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like a winning idea to me Ed. ! I'd even field test on for you !


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes, let me check to see if it will fit into my pocket, umm yes, I think it will. Ready for that field test!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

great idea

i too wuld be wiling to field test it for ya

but i dont know how to run an open reed type call

but am willing to learn lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I think its a great idea. I would definitely be interested.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Looks like a winning idea to me Ed. ! I'd even field test on for you !





HunterGatherer said:


> Yes, let me check to see if it will fit into my pocket, umm yes, I think it will. Ready for that field test!





sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> great idea
> 
> i too wuld be wiling to field test it for ya
> 
> ...


I agree with them all.......where do I sign up to test?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great idea, I think you should call it a lanyard call -- can't call anything in if it's in your pocket.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Great idea Ed, You keep raising the bar.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like it Ed. Good idea.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

You go Ed!! Hey that sure looks like that set of mesquite calls you made for me!! I bet it would would fit in my pocket and as soon as it came out would match the set hanging on my lanyard. LOL Great Idea !1


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, I will be making some of these then and post them on here. My son is fixing me up with a microphone for my pc and then I will be able to have some sound links for the calls, I hope.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL, Rodney I didnt relize it matched your set.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

What you think? This doesn't include the bite down!! LOL









I think its a good match!! LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL, dont make me sic my cat on your dog !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

As one that has broken open reeds in the field I think you are working on a great idea.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am trying to find a small router bit so I can cut a groove in the wood barrel, then I can insert a small stud through the groove into the sleeve insert and you will be able to slide the toneboard back and forth with the stud, bolt ,screw or whatever I come up with.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome Idea Ed. Add me to the list of testers


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

With all these free testers popping up, I may have to change my business status to a charity organization, LMAO


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed,just think of the tax breaks you'll get as charity lol


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Ed, you just gotta tell everybody it's like Obama care. If you want to see what's inside, you have to buy it.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome concept Ed! Interested to see how that turns out (and sounds).


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> Ed, you just gotta tell everybody it's like Obama care. If you want to see what's inside, you have to buy it. :biggrin:


You don't have to buy it Fred just hide your money and swear you can't afford it, then they'll make the rest of us chip in and buy you one. LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SG, theres one already on the market but alot bigger it is about 5 to 5-1/2" long and the reason the toneboard slides is so you can have a way change the pitch. Which in my opinon you just move your teeth or lips up and down the toneboard. It also isnt very loud at all. It is called a "coyote buster". I am just taking a few ideas (sliding toneboard) from it to make a call that can be carried in your pocket.But if Foxpro suddenly has one then I will know my last idea that they came out with wasnt an accident !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Great idea ED-----sb*


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Cool idea Ed! And great looking call!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks great Ed!


----------

